

Take a Bill Gates-Style "Think Week" to Recharge Your Thinking - bretthellman
http://lifehacker.com/5670380/the-power-of-time-off

======
corin_

      A couple of years ago, I heard a statistic that having a Blackberry is equivalent to smoking two joints because you are always being interrupted, and never really "here". Just think about that for a second.
    

I didn't need an entire second to go "errrr what?" Since when is that any sort
of a 'statistic'?

------
closure
Although I love the idea, it would seem difficult for most of us to pry away
from our family and go somewhere for a week to do this. It might be easier to
send them off for a week, but with a wife who doesn't feel that she gets
enough of my time, even that wouldn't be easy.

------
seunosewa
Does it work so well for Bill Gates? Didn't he somehow miss the Internet?

